# 2.6.9-flapjack

## DarwinianCoeus

I got sick of waiting for mm1 to try out 2.6.9, but im reiser4ing it too, so here's something for everyone else in my place.

http://clarkson.edu/~kraetzja/flapjack-2.6.9.patch.bz2

2.6.9

+genpatches(2.6.9-gentoo-r1)

+reiser4

+software suspend 2

IMHO, this is the nicest 2.6 kernel I've had yet. Minor annoyance from ndiswrapper, but everything else, including gensplash, is working nice.

HOWTO:

reiser4: make sure 4k stacks are off

suspend: turn on suspend2 and most of it's options, turn off suspend. add "resume2=swap:/dev/yourswap" to your kernel append (grub/lilo)

----------

## Crazor

is this patch against gentoo-dev-sources? it does not patch against 2.6.9 vanilla (2 or 3 patches seem to be reversed or something)

will try patching against gentoo-dev-sources later

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

patches fine for me

md5?

e921200f074ca97184e150ef5a4af825  /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2

----------

## Crazor

same md5 for 2.6.9 here.

md5 for patch:

5bea6b171f1867d8d93d42b27d0bfb5e  /root/downloads/flapjack-2.6.9.patch.bz2

----------

## blue.sca

patches fine here. are you using development-sources? they have the compile-fix patch applied.

----------

## Crazor

blue.sca: yep, I was. I just had a look at the ebuild and found out about that patch.

unpacking linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2 and patching indeed works fine =)

I think development-sources should not have the following description:

"Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree" when the sources ARENT vanilla... =/

edit: still does not work =(

make mrproper gives:

```
scripts/Makefile.clean:10: drivers/char/speakup/Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[3]: *** Keine Regel, um »drivers/char/speakup/Makefile« zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/speakup] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Fehler 2

make: *** [_clean_drivers] Fehler 2
```

and make menuconfig:

```
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  HOSTCC  -fPIC scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLLD -shared scripts/kconfig/libkconfig.so

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/checklist.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/inputbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/menubox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/msgbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/textbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/util.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/yesno.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

drivers/Kconfig:53: can't open file "drivers/char/speakup/Kconfig"

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 2

```

when I reverse the patch, mrproper and menuconfig are fine.

oh what a mess

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

it sounds a little more local to speakup, perchance

----------

## blue.sca

 *|Crazor| wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think development-sources should not have the following description:
> 
> "Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree" when the sources ARENT vanilla... =/
> ...

 

dont take it to personal ;) it is a patch submitted by Linus Torvalds, so i think, it is just necessary to compile.

----------

